# KeyPressed:Tab wird nicht mehr weitergeleitet



## Steev (4. Mrz 2010)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch: Ich habe jdk1.6.0_18 und habe einen normalen KeyListener auf einem Fenster registriert. Wenn ich mir die Tasten ausgeben lasse wird der Listener bei jeder Taste aufgerufen, nur nicht bei Tab. Mach ich irgendetwas falsch oder ist das ein Bug in der JDK, ich könnte schwören dass es letztens noch funktioniert hat...


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mrz 2010)

> Press the Tab key. No Tab key-pressed or key-released events are received by the key event listener. This is because the focus subsystem consumes focus traversal keys, such as Tab and Shift Tab.


Writing Event Listeners: Examples (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners)


```
setFocusTraversalKeysEnabled(false);
```

könnte da evtl. helfen (aber ob das so gewollt ist ? ;D )?


----------



## Steev (4. Mrz 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein eigenes Fokus-System zu schreiben. Daher benötige ich diese Tasten. Das "alte" Fokussystem steht mir sowieso nur im Weg rum.
Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

